# Recession? What Recession?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Following on from Dave's Altair Insanity topic, it seems Hamilton Electric prices have been going ever higher in the last 6-12 months...maybe people are buying as an alternative investment...

I've always bought the paraphernalia that goes with the actual Hamilton Electric watches. Things like sale adverts, brochures, key fobs, jeweller's display packs, etc.

So when a couple of 505 Hamilton Demonstrators appeared on eBay last week, I thought I'd have a punt; I also thought I'd have a reasonable chance of winning these since I was willing to pay what I thought was top price. I already have the 500 version (below), so a 505 one to match would be nice...

How wrong was I. :sadwalk: :cry2:  Auction here.

Â£720  ... the world's gone mad...I'll have to be content with my 500 version below:


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

i know paul, thought i could get if for less but had to go very high to get it *before you* :tongue2:

cheers

mike


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

What an interesting demo piece, cant believe the price it went to :shocking:

Better luck next time Paul


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very expensive Item but you know the old saying if you want to find out what something is worth stick it on the Bay.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

wow, and scary.... its the same for lots of things Omega at the mo. Some are cheap as chips, but most are gaining value monthly. I cant see much recession apart from the slow forum sales forums, ebay knows no bounds.


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

That's serious money but I must say Paul I prefer you 500 version.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I,ve been watching these and the same poerson is high bidder so far on another one. There was a single 505 display that went for 607 USD on the 1st of this month. Now this one at 1,126 USD It seems all collectible watches and associated paraphenalia are going through the roof. Even the lowly Timexes!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks like the first buyer got a bargain the second lot sold for Â£1023($1601) WTF is going on thats nearly a 50% increase in a couple of days.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Looks like the first buyer got a bargain the second lot sold for Â£1023($1601) WTF is going on thats nearly a 50% increase in a couple of days.


I wouldn't have bought the second one...it didn't look right. The printed sheet looked like a b&w photocopy to me. The one I should have bought is the $607 one that Bill refers to... this one.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I can certainly understand the attraction in owning one, but not at that price! Paul, it shouldn't be that difficult for you to "knock up" your own homage should it?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll be curious to see when the feedback has been given whether we can figure out who the buyers for these items were. It might give us a little more insight into why these items sold for stratospheric prices.

And to think that Paul and I were conspiring to perhaps buy one of these (o.k. it was really me) to scoop what would hopefully be a pristine 500 movement...


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> And to think that Paul and I were conspiring to perhaps buy one of these (o.k. it was really me) to scoop what would hopefully be a pristine 500 movement...


I would be curious to know if they put working movements or rejects in these. I know the displays they gave to the museums as first electrics had Ventura dials and bands in Pacer cases. Timex did similar electric displays and I know they did put working movements in them.


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

I take that not all hamilton electric watch prices have gone up?, but just those dispaly items for the 500 and 505

Cheers, John


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > And to think that Paul and I were conspiring to perhaps buy one of these (o.k. it was really me) to scoop what would hopefully be a pristine 500 movement...
> ...


What I REALLY think is that someone already beat us to the movements. If you look closely at the photos one of the movements looks well worn.


----------

